# Karcher K2.36M+ & T50 Pressure Washer Package



## NeshUk (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi people,

I'm looking for a pressure washer atm but dont want to spend big money as it's just going to be used now and then. Someone on a local forum is selling the above but it is second hand.


"These are £97 new from tesco.

Used about 4 times, and made a mess everytime.. All the taps in my house are wierd and we cant connect hoses to them! So rather stuck and have to stick to bucket and spunge.. Rather anoying as id love to use the Pressure Washer

So... Good as new

£45"

Open to suggestions please?

Ooo also I am connecting this to my kitchen tap till I get a plumber over to the new house to sort out a outside tap. Is this ok for now?



Thanks in advance


Nesh!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

From my experience with power washers, I would not entertain a karcher 2 series at any price. Put the money aside until you can manage a higher spec machine.


----------



## NeshUk (Aug 25, 2008)

sounds like it may be better.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

NeshUk said:


> sounds like it may be better.


I just don't see a low flow rate machine doing this



followed by



or



followed by



:thumb:


----------



## NeshUk (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok, with all the video's I GET THE POINT! lol thanks.

What would you say is a good buy? I have up to £70ish to spend.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

NeshUk said:


> Ok, with all the video's I GET THE POINT! lol thanks.
> 
> What would you say is a good buy? I have up to £70ish to spend.


At just a little more (when avaialble) the Aldi one will fit your needs, if (again when available) for a little more, the Lidl one is better, trouble is they are only usually available once or twice per year


----------



## NeshUk (Aug 25, 2008)

No probs, thanks for the feedback. Whats value for money on the Karcher side, they seem to have a gd demend.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

NeshUk said:


> No probs, thanks for the feedback. Whats value for money on the Karcher side, they seem to have a gd demend.


You have to look beyond the badge, higher end karchers are up there with the rest of them, the 2 series is a budget machine and won't really perform much better than say a dirt devil which can be had for £30, accesories will be more available for the Karcher though. What you want to be looking for is 450litres/hr flow rate or more, plus 8m h/p hose usually these machines are 2kw or above and heavy but well worth the extra expense and will last :thumb:


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with this machine, i have one and is ideal for washing the car with ie not too powerfull it strips the paint off, i also use mine with a foam lance and it works perfectly.:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

craig06typer said:


> There is nothing wrong with this machine, i have one and is ideal for washing the car with ie not too powerfull it strips the paint off, i also use mine with a foam lance and it works perfectly.:thumb:


any pressure washer will damage the paint if its too close to the car - no matter how powerful it is, just got one of these myself:

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/p...her-patio-cleaner/path/domestic-power-washers

:thumb:


----------



## NeshUk (Aug 25, 2008)

craig06typer said:


> There is nothing wrong with this machine, i have one and is ideal for washing the car with ie not too powerfull it strips the paint off, i also use mine with a foam lance and it works perfectly.:thumb:


The only reason why I was thinking about this machine is because someone local is selling one but 2nd hand. Im the type of person to find something cheaper to jump for it without thinking lol it has also come to light that he has no paper work and unable to show me if it works so £45 I think I'd take a risk with buying a new one with warranty.

Fiesta, Thats a good find on Machine Mart. I forgot about them and I'm very tempted to buy it.
2 years warranty...all th attachments I would need to start off. Under £100 how can I say no now (jumping again lol)

Whats that foam bottle like is the question. I guess I can lump it and buy another one from someone on this forum and its 120bar :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

NeshUk said:


> The only reason why I was thinking about this machine is because someone local is selling one but 2nd hand. Im the type of person to find something cheaper to jump for it without thinking lol it has also come to light that he has no paper work and unable to show me if it works so £45 I think I'd take a risk with buying a new one with warranty.
> 
> Fiesta, Thats a good find on Machine Mart. I forgot about them and I'm very tempted to buy it.
> 2 years warranty...all th attachments I would need to start off. Under £100 how can I say no now (jumping again lol)
> ...


its a very good machine - used mine earlier today. very light and easy to set-up etc, did'nt use the foam bottle but i would imagine its o.k for a pre-wash but a foam lance would be needed for decent foam (getting a CYC one next week hopefully). its got plenty of power too - my dad nearly fell backwards when we tried it on full pressure (he's nearly 14st as well):lol:


----------



## NeshUk (Aug 25, 2008)

You wouldnt see my dad with a pressure washer in his hand lol send your dad over here there's a few that need doing Lol.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

NeshUk said:


> You wouldnt see my dad with a pressure washer in his hand lol send your dad over here there's a few that need doing Lol.


he loved it!:lol: he wanted his car clean anyway as he's using it for a funeral tomorrow


----------



## Clone (Apr 8, 2007)

Morrisons are now doing these for £80. Does that make it worth it?


----------



## NeshUk (Aug 25, 2008)

Clone said:


> Morrisons are now doing these for £80. Does that make it worth it?


The website Fiesta has posted has a higher price and you have found this in morrisons for a lot less, one guess where you would go :thumb:

Just check that is has the two years warranty and also the extra attachments.

Let us know how you get on....


----------



## Clone (Apr 8, 2007)

A little confusion in the air 

I'm referring to the original product discussed sorry, the Karcher. Only I'm not sure if, now that it's £80 is it a better deal than the one posed by Fiesta?

Cheers


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Aldi have theirs in soon. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=111140


----------



## WAC (Mar 16, 2009)

that machine mart one looks good, would it be better than the aldi one?

What foam lance do you all use?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Folks, I'm not trying to sell you a machine, just adding my bit to the quality of info available on the forum, 450l/h will allow you a mitless wash, just done the neighbours car which hasn't had a wash for months! managed to do that before sunset.
Your other products you buy are not just all right, so why skimp on a power washer, once you get a proper spec machine you will know what I'm talking about :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

WAC said:


> that machine mart one looks good, would it be better than the aldi one?
> 
> What foam lance do you all use?


the nilfisk one i have got is fantastic, used it tonight on the path next to my house - has done a great job (wish i took a pic of a 50/50) plenty of power 
the length of the pressure hose and the flow rate is the things to look out for imo.:thumb:


----------



## WAC (Mar 16, 2009)

So would this nilfisk one give a mitless wash? 

What snow foam lance would i need? link please..........


----------



## NeshUk (Aug 25, 2008)

I would say the Nilfisk does what is meant to by the reviews. Screw fix have this as well with some reviews that may be helpful in your decision

http://www.screwfix.com/prods/56399...re-Washer-120bar-240V-1-7kW-with-Accessories#


----------



## WAC (Mar 16, 2009)

So i got the washer sorted, what do i need to get this snow foam. Is it the bottle that comes with the washer or do you buy another.

What is the best solution to use?

Cheers, want to try and get kitted for the weekend.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

WAC said:


> So i got the washer sorted, what do i need to get this snow foam. Is it the bottle that comes with the washer or do you buy another.
> 
> What is the best solution to use?
> 
> Cheers, want to try and get kitted for the weekend.


the nilfisk i have comes with a foam bottle, but tbh you need a decent foam lance for nice thick foam. i'm getting one of these this week (hopefully) along with some valet pro ph neutrel snow foam.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/foam-lance-various-fittings/prod_371.html

the mix you use is all down to experimentation, whatever works best for you really, but a good thick foam will allow you to do a touchless wash. (kew/alto fitting for a nilfisk pw btw)


----------



## WAC (Mar 16, 2009)

right so i need the following.........

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/p...her-patio-cleaner/path/domestic-power-washers

and this.............

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/foam-lance-various-fittings/prod_371.html

and finally some of this.........

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/valet-pro-ph-neutral-snow-foam/prod_500.html

got to stop spending.

Cheers all.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

WAC said:


> right so i need the following.........
> 
> http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/p...her-patio-cleaner/path/domestic-power-washers
> 
> ...


that should get you started same here, must stop spending (it never works):lol:


----------



## WAC (Mar 16, 2009)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=71201

Just read the above, there are a few (page 7) that say that the foam does not shift much of the dirt from the car. so confused.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

WAC said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=71201
> 
> Just read the above, there are a few (page 7) that say that the foam does not shift much of the dirt from the car. so confused.


ive seen pro's on here using valet pro foam with good results..


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

WAC said:


> So i got the washer sorted, what do i need to get this snow foam. Is it the bottle that comes with the washer or do you buy another.
> 
> What is the best solution to use?
> 
> Cheers, want to try and get kitted for the weekend.


That washer is good but be aware it is 360l/hr not 520l/h, I thought it was odd at 1.7KW


----------



## WAC (Mar 16, 2009)

dam it, so what's a good recommendation for a budget PW?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

WAC, i should be getting my lance/foam this week, if you can wait until this weekend, i'll post up a mini-review when i try it out:thumb:


----------



## WAC (Mar 16, 2009)

Will do..............


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

WAC said:


> dam it, so what's a good recommendation for a budget PW?


It's still a good washer and a damn better investment than the karcher 2 series :thumb:


----------



## WAC (Mar 16, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Folks, I'm not trying to sell you a machine, just adding my bit to the quality of info available on the forum, 450l/h will allow you a mitless wash, just done the neighbours car which hasn't had a wash for months! managed to do that before sunset.
> Your other products you buy are not just all right, so why skimp on a power washer, once you get a proper spec machine you will know what I'm talking about :thumb:


As you said 450l/h would be better? This site is costing me a fortune, lol.

But my car looks better.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Avanti said:


> It's still a good washer and a damn better investment than the karcher 2 series :thumb:


agree with that Avanti, i looked at a karcher 2 series at my local b&q. just looked a bit cheap and tacky to me tbh. the nilfisk looks more 'professional' in dark blue rather than bright yellow imo (which is good from my point of view as i'm getting into valeting/detailing) feels very well made too.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

This is nowt to do with me I in Bham but may interest somebody here and it's a Karcher
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/KARCHER-PRESS...14&_trkparms=72:1121|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## NeshUk (Aug 25, 2008)

Well I put my hands in my pocket today and bought the Karcher K5.86MD T200 Pressure Washer...:thumb:

Nisfisk looked good as well for what you get but really wanted a Karcher lol.


----------

